# 20 yo chicken egg!!



## Sir.Bottles (Jan 27, 2013)

Well you read it right 20 years old chicken egg, here is the story when I was a kid I put this egg in a jar mixed it with about a pound of salt (I bury the egg in salt) then I remember I pour some water in it...but I don't remember why I'am doing this. The jar was forgotten all this years until today when I cleaning my kitchen cabinet I just found it.


----------



## epackage (Jan 27, 2013)

How did it taste?[8D]


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 27, 2013)

> 20 years old chicken egg


 were they hard boiled first did you creak one open ?


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jan 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> How did it taste?[8D]


 
 I don't know Jim!! I don't have balls to try it!![] Very Very Very salty I guess. but it's not smell at all, I'am sure it's not rot!!


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jan 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bucky902
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No it was raw when I bury it with salt.


----------



## epackage (Jan 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Sir.Bottles
> I don't know Jim!! I don't have balls to try it!![] Very Very Very salty I guess. but it's not smell at all, I'am sure it's not rot!!


 LOL


----------



## TJSJHART (Jan 27, 2013)

AAAWWW COME ON YOU MUST KNOW SOMEONE WHO ..IF GOTTEN DRUNK ENOUGH ..MIGHT TASTE IT


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow  im just amazed how something like this can go forgotten and then discovered again after 20 years in the kitchen cabinet. Wonder what other goodies are in there?


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 27, 2013)

I'd hate to see what it looks like behind your fridge or stove.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jan 28, 2013)

Sell it on ebay.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jan 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  UncleBruce
> 
> Sell it on ebay.


 LOL[][][]


----------



## diggerdirect (Jan 28, 2013)

Probably similar to a chinese century egg or 1000 year egg. likely black in color and smell like cat pizz, but...,[8D]


----------

